# Grown-ups said “Smoked Turkey” and Grandchildren said “BBQ Chicken”



## Savannahsmoker (Sep 15, 2012)

*Grown-ups said “Smoked Turkey” and Grandchildren said “BBQ Chicken”*

So, mixed up some Mohunken Bird Rub.






Applied rub to the brined turkey and a bunch of brined chicken thighs.





Pit is ready





Pit sort of loaded





Chicken with a light BBQ glaze.  Not comp chicken but tasty home dinner chicken.





Turkey is ready.










One acknowledgement:
Photos by seven year old grandson.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Dang, even if I am not hungry, you make me want to dive in.

Congrats to 7 year old!  Great pictures.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh my, SS!  Fantastic!  And your grandson is quite the photographer!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks fantastic and the photographer was excellent.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow does that look good or what !!!!

Nice pics too ... let him know how much we enjoyed them !


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2012)

Makes me hungry. Nice pix. Please congratulate the grandson from all of us.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 16, 2012)

Excellent!

.40


----------

